# drugs to increase insulin sensitivity



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im looking for safe drugs to increase insulin sensitivity as i really dont want to use insulin as my dad is diabetic.

ive been reading quite alot on other forums about glucophage etc as a safer alternative to slin.

what are your opinions on this?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

is your dad type 1 or 2?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Get very lean.

Chrominium (sp)


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> is your dad type 1 or 2?


was type 2 but is now insulin dependant.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

still type 2 then

i wouldnt be as worried then

type 2 is through bad lifestyle/diet

type 1 is a different story

you wont get diabetes easilly with a good eating habit

metaformine should be ok if researched well...but imo leave all these type of drugs alone unless you compete


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Con said:


> Get very lean.
> 
> Chrominium (sp)


ive been lean twice since i started training (about 7-8%) but as a hard gainer and someone who carries fat (mainly belly fat) easily, i found the only way i can build true mass is though high cals. ive gone from 12 stone last year at about 7-8% to just over 16 stone at present at around 16% fat so i am gaining well but obviuosly im carrying more fat.

ive tried alot of ways to gain and this is the only way it works for me.

ive been reading into glucophage and how it shuttles nutrients to your muscles directly whilst avoiding carbs being stored as fat, maybe this is somthing that will benifit me.

if it helps .. before i started training iwas very strngy, no muscle mass but carried alot of belly fat.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

good article by BIG A from promuscle

By - Big A

Glucophage is the brand name for metformin hydrochloride.

Metformin is NOT oral insulin. People confuse it as such, because in most countries oral insulin is called Diamicron and metformin is called Diaformin.

When your body releases insulin, over time, your insulin receptors get 'dull', less responsive. In advanced stages that becomes type II diabetes.

Metformin 'refreshes' those receptors, making them more sensitive to the insulin that your body releases.

It is a great product. Taken straight after a large meal, within the hour you will have EXTREMELLY full muscles. Dosages are 500mg after a normal to large carb meal, 1,000mg after a big carb meal and 1,500mg after all you can eat at Pizza Hut. You can take it after as many meals in a day as you wish, as long as those are large carb meals.

I generally found that if I take less than 100g of carbs for every 500mg metformin, I go into hypo. And yes, you can eat fat meals, as metformin will indirectly prevent the fat being deposited.

The long acting glucophage is taken before bed as it helps the person release less insulin throughout the night, especially if they had a big dinner like most people do. But that doesn't apply to a healthy person. That might get a healthy person in hypo overnight.

I believe every human should be on metformin, as it helps keep your insulin receptors fresh and as such it will prevent type II diabetes.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

so do you actually believe this article and if so do you think i should start using it as i am the same carry fat around the mid section and when i had my bf done at the drs he said that i only really had bf in this area but i am taking at the minute 500mg of test cyp, .5mg adex eod, 500iu hcg twice a week, T3 and recently just started clen at 80mg so do you think that i should use this?

Oh i also use natural supplements as well lol!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Fish oil

Cinamon

n-rla (best ala salt)


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

whats n-rla?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

im reading more and more into belly fat being a sign of insulin resistance. even when i get very lean now i have wafer thin skin on my obliques and pretty much every where else but i have pronounced pouch of fat around my belly button area.

im 6ft tall and got my waist down to 29.5 inches, but i still had this **** pouch around my belly.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> so do you actually believe this article and if so do you think i should start using it as i am the same carry fat around the mid section and when i had my bf done at the drs he said that i only really had bf in this area but i am taking at the minute 500mg of test cyp, .5mg adex eod, 500iu hcg twice a week, T3 and recently just started clen at 80mg so do you think that i should use this?
> 
> Oh i also use natural supplements as well lol!


the reasons for you wanting to take it are different to mine. im looking to use it to utilse carbs better as i can only build good muscle with high amounts of carbs. this inturn is making me fatter mainly around my belly. from what i can gather it will help my muscle uptake carbs by increasing insulin sensitivity.

i havnt looked into how it would benifit you while dieting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

andye said:


> the reasons for you wanting to take it are different to mine. im looking to use it to utilse carbs better as i can only build good muscle with high amounts of carbs. this inturn is making me fatter mainly around my belly. from what i can gather it will help my muscle uptake carbs by increasing insulin sensitivity.
> 
> i havnt looked into how it would benifit you while dieting.


 Have you tried upping your calories through fat rather than carbs in order to gain and then use carbs only at certain times ie breakfast and training?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

Con said:


> Have you tried upping your calories through fat rather than carbs in order to gain and then use carbs only at certain times ie breakfast and training?


im currently trying this con. i get most of my carbs from oats so ive been replacing my later in the day oat meals with peanut butter.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i've been using it at the moment whilst dieting,been taking 425mg after a cpl meals thru the day,defo feel fuller after a few days of doing this,looking forward to using it on the rebound after the shows.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

weeman said:


> i've been using it at the moment whilst dieting,been taking 425mg after a cpl meals thru the day,defo feel fuller after a few days of doing this,looking forward to using it on the rebound after the shows.


i think this is where the drug will really come in on a rebound. ive read using it with slin will help the slin work better too which may benifit some.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

weeman said:


> i've been using it at the moment whilst dieting,been taking 425mg after a cpl meals thru the day,defo feel fuller after a few days of doing this,looking forward to using it on the rebound after the shows.


weeman have you thought about using it on carb up days just before show or is this something you are going to do.

I have seen several places were this drugs is mentioned being used for this purpose. i took 850mg with my cheat meal the other week and really filled up i think this would ne an excellent drug for it.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

andye said:


> i think this is where the drug will really come in on a rebound. ive read using it with slin will help the slin work better too which may benifit some.


I think both nytol and aftershock have used metformin to increase slin sensitivity. Im sure they read it makes the slin hit much harder so be careful any1 who tries this.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yes mate i was planning on playing with it if i do a decarb/carb up for the shows 

Using it with slin be very wary as nytol had mentioned in the past about it hitting harder,i tried 425mg with 10 iu slin had my usual carb protocol and the hypo that ensued shortly afterwards was crazy,hit very very hard.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

ive read quite alot on this drug now so i think im gonna get some and use it while im bulking.

it seems that are very little negatives to it.


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I asked a consultant pharmacist about Metformin today. She expressed great caution about taking it, as it can apparently have very serious consequences for your liver. Which, combined with the AAS may be too much for ones system.

I would imagine avoiding oral AAS when using it might be a good step. :thumb:

Oh, and the chronic gastro-intestinal problems it can bring.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i am going to be using this drug in cycles to minimise sides and let my body rest in between. but bear in mind this drug has been passed for continuous use in patients with type 2 diabetes.

i have read alot about this drug and the liver thing you mentioned does not appear to be of major concern factor of the drug. im not saying he/she is lying but most gp's pharmasists etc are going to tell the horror stories of drugs that are to be obtained illigally and without montitoring of a doc. i think the ideal person to talk to about this drug would be a diebetes doc.

at the end of the day any doc or pharmasist would thro a wobler if they knew what we took to look good. there are horror stories attached to everything we take but if we research it and dont abuse it then ive no doubt everything will be fine.


----------



## hazard_mkd (Feb 12, 2009)

i was using metformin for 3 months straight..

1500mg daily.. split into 3 dosages..

made a significant difference. much more lean mass then last year..

the only negative side is that it upsets you stomach.. you'll **** a lot more 

and it kills your appetite too.. thats the main reason why id stopped..

but i'd be def using it in the upcoming cut..

i've also used it to induce ketosis.. job done in just 2 days.. unlike the 1wk HELL you must go through if you would do that "naturally"


----------

